# MP3-Ordner auslesen und in txt/html format konvertieren



## <desty> (24. September 2003)

Moinsn!

sooo hab ein grosses Problem und hoffe hier Antworten zu finden:

ich besitze ne extrem grosse mp3-album sammlung und hätte echt gern ne vernünftige Übersicht über alle files in form einer HTML, txt oder sonstwas Standardmäßig lesbaren Datei. (gutes aussehen wär noch ne Sache die ich begrüssen würde *g*)


Alle alben sind in EINEM Grossen mp3 ordner versammelt... die Struktur sieht folgendermaßen aus:

"mp3.album.folder" <- Hauptordner
die alben sind jeweils in Unterordnern erfasst, z.B

"amon amarth - versus the world  [2003]"
"naglfar - hühnengrab im herbst [2001]"
"sepultura - chaos a.d. [1998]"

etc..

innerhalb der unterordner befinden sich halt die mp3files...
(bei allen mp3dateien ist an id3-v1&v2 tags alles eingegeben worden)


so... jetzt meine Frage:



ich brauche ein Programm, was alle mp3 dateien innerhalb des "mp3.album.folder" einliesst und in einer liste nach folgendem, o.ä. Format ausgibt:



### Artist
##Albumname
[tracknummer] songname [ trackenght] [evtl kbps]
[tracknummer] songname [ trackenght] [evtl kbps]
[tracknummer] songname [ trackenght] [evtl kbps]
[tracknummer] songname [ trackenght] [evtl kbps]
[tracknummer] songname [ trackenght] [evtl kbps]


usw... es gibt nen programm was das ansatzweise ermöglicht... FTPContent Maker.. das liesst die ordnerstruktur durch nen ftp server aus... aber das erkennt halt keine id3tags..
und ausserdem geht das nur mittm surfU ftp server und den HASSE ich auf den tod! Surf-U ist einfach nur dreck den die welt nicht braucht 



evtl kann mir ja einer von euch helfen  würd mich freuen


----------



## thekorn (24. September 2003)

*lösung*

tach auch,
habe mal ein bischen rumgebastelt, hoffe das es deinen vorstellungen entspricht.
deine liste wird in excel erstellt. dazu einfach in der tabelle auf das symbol ".mp3 auflisten starten" klicken oder direkt das makro "start" ausführen.
hatte nicht viel zeit, deshalb werden nur alle .mp3 dateien eines verzeichnisses verarbeitet (dieses verzeichnis muss im ersten dialog angegeben werden), hoffe dass auch bald für unterverzeichnisse in den griff zu bekommen.

viel spass damit
freu mich auf feedback
gruß
thekorn


----------



## thekorn (24. September 2003)

*mit ordnerauswahl*

nabend,
so bischen weitergemacht, man kann jetzt die ordner über einen dialog auswählen, auch multiline (UMSCH bzw. STRG) möglich. zunächst muss aber das laufwerk im ersten dialog gewählt werden.
sieht alles nicht besonders schön aus, die technologie stimmt aber.

gruß
thekorn


----------



## <desty> (25. September 2003)

WOAAHHR DANKE! 

kanns grad nicht testen, da ich auf der Arbeit bin. Werde mir das Teil heute abend mal anschauen.

10000 DANKE und nochviel mehr für die Arbeit die Du dir wegen mir gemacht hast!


----------



## thekorn (26. September 2003)

*FERTIG*

tach,
kein problem, hat mich ganzschön gefesselt, das ganze.
das ganz ist denke ihc jetzt fertig, es ist einigermaßen benutzerfreundlich, es werden sowohl id3 tag als auch header ausgelesen, sodass auch infos über länge in minuten und kbs ausgegenben werden.
bin gespannt, ob das bei dir auch fehlerfrei läuft.

das ganze wird gestartet über makros ausführen -> makro starten.

in der liste werden nicht alle infos des headers ausgegeben. trotzdem habe ich das in der klassenbibliothek implementiert. aufruf aller infos über das formular "mp3...." (script editor) möglich (doppelklich auf das formular und pfad der datei eingeben, dann starten!)


gruß
thekorn


----------



## Neurodeamon (26. September 2003)

Eine gute MP3 Übersicht bekommt man auch mit dem freeware tool (etwas älter aber noch verfügbar) "mp3control" - einfach mal nach googl'n


----------



## w_anja (27. September 2003)

Ich hab mir das teil mal gezogen. Mein Respeckt. endlich habe ich wieder etwas Ordnung in meinen Liedern.


----------



## <desty> (6. Januar 2004)

heftig!

das teil ist jawohl nur noch geil! genausowas hab ich gesucht


----------



## Neyman (11. Januar 2004)

leider kann ich mir die Exceldatei von thekorn nicht ansehen, da ich mein Windows neu aufsetzen musste (und somit kein Excel installiert habe).

Das ist aber gar nicht der Grund, warum ich poste, sondern:

Für all diejenigen, die sich all seine Audiodateien (nicht nur MP3) auflisten möchten und kein Excel haben, sollte es am besten mal mit MP3tag versuchen [MP3tag ]. Eigentlich ist es "nur" ein perfekter MP3 Tagger, der eine geniale Exportfunktion (html, rtf, txt, etc...) besitzt.

Nur, falls es interessiert 

Neyman


----------



## SpitfireXP (11. Januar 2004)

Genial. Meinen größten Respekt.
Wie lange hast du daran gesessen?
Ich hätte dafür ewig und drei Tage gebraucht


----------



## <desty> (12. Januar 2004)

Moin!
Also das Tool ist erstmal sehr sehr geil! Bin echt begeistert davon.. nur ein Problem stellt sich mir:

Ich möchte die mp3 Dateien gerne auslesen und dabei NUR

*Interpret    -   Album   -   Jahr   -   Genre   * 

in der HTML Datei sehen.. Spalten wie "Track" etc interessieren mich wenig.

Mein Problem ist nur das ich überhaupt kein HTML beherrsche.. Ich wäre euch sehr verbunden wenn ihr mir so eine Konfiguration posten könntet. Ich hab mich schon dran totgetippt  

Vielen Dank im Vorraus!


----------



## <desty> (12. Januar 2004)

bitte helft mir doch


----------



## Erpel (12. Januar 2004)

Kannst du nicht alles ausgeben lassen, und die störenden Spalten einfach nachher löschen?


----------



## Neyman (13. Januar 2004)

> Kannst du nicht alles ausgeben lassen, und die störenden Spalten einfach nachher löschen?



Fänd' ich persönlich ein bisschen umständlich...
Da poste ich euch doch lieber gleich ein Skript.


----------



## Neyman (13. Januar 2004)

> Ich möchte die mp3 Dateien gerne auslesen und dabei NUR
> 
> Interpret - Album - Jahr - Genre
> 
> in der HTML Datei sehen..



Hier ist die Datei - einfach in den Ordner X:\Programme\Mp3tag\export kopieren und Spaß haben.;-) 

Neyman


----------



## <desty> (13. Januar 2004)

mhhh also wenn ich die Datei, so wie du es gesagt hast in den Ordner kopiere, werden immer noch die Titelinformationen angezeigt 

und MPEG Layer :\ das mag ich alles nicht


----------



## <desty> (16. Januar 2004)

weiss denn keiner rat?


----------



## Backdraft (16. Januar 2004)

Vielleicht kannste ja hiermit etwas anfangen:

http://fsth.sourceforge.net/index.php


----------



## Neyman (16. Januar 2004)

@skullfuck:

Tatsächlich, nachdem ich die Datei bei mir in den Ordner kopiert habe, konnte ich sie nicht im Fenster finden.
Ich werdeauf jeden Fall versuchen, die Datei für Mp3tag nutzbar zu machen.

bis dann...
Neyman


----------



## <desty> (19. Januar 2004)

Neyman:


Danke! Das is supernett von Dir


----------



## <desty> (28. Januar 2004)

vergesst mich nicht


----------



## thekorn (29. Januar 2004)

*schön*

wunderschönen guten abend, bin sehr erfreut, dass in einem längst vergessenen thread noch richtig was los ist, verstehe nur leider das problem nicht, würde aber gerne helfen.

gruß
thekorn


----------



## Neyman (8. Februar 2004)

Ich melde mich bald wieder - bis gestern hatte ich nur eine defekte/keine Festplatte.

Ich kümmer mich noch drum.


----------



## Neyman (8. Februar 2004)

So.......

Zur Zeit habe ich Mp3tag noch nicht installiert, da ich noch mein System konfiguriere, aber mir ist bei meiner alten Installation etwas aufgefallen:

XP-User werden die *.mte-Dateien nicht nur im Mp3tag-Ordner selbst finden, sondern auch - und jetzt kommts - im Benutzerordner (Unter "Dokumente und Einstellungen" war's glaub ich). Einfach mal in den Ordner gehen und F3 (Suchen) drücken und nach "*.mte" (ohne Anführungszeichen) suchen. Wenn ihr MTE-Dateien findet, einfach den Ordner öffnen, in dem sich diese befinden und dann meine Datei aus dem Rar-Archiv (Anhang: interpret-album-jahr-genre (by neyman).rar ) in diesen Ordner kopieren.

Dann müsste es 'eigentlich' klappen. Ich werde aber Mp3tag selbst installieren und es dann probieren.

Neyman


----------



## <desty> (11. Februar 2004)

mh? 

..nee, geht nicht! 
Oder ich bin zu dumm dazu


----------



## Neyman (11. Februar 2004)

Sooo.....

nach langem Hin-und-Her nun die endgültige Lösung für alle (XP-User):

Ihr kopiert die mte-Datei in das Verzeichnis "C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\Neyman\Anwendungsdaten\Mp3tag\export", wobei ihr anstelle von Neyman natürlich den Benutzer einsetzt, mit dem ihr Mp3tag installiert habt. Wenn ihr sie z. B. in das "All Users" Verzeichnis kopiert, geschieht nix!

Für Win9x/Me-User habe ich leider keine Lösung parat (falls es mit der ersten Methode nicht klappen sollte)

Neyman


----------



## Neyman (11. Februar 2004)

Ich habe musste soeben feststellen, dass die Exportdatei ab der Mp3tag Version *2.17*  nicht mehr funktioniert, da einiges an den Befehlen (seitens des Autors) geändert wurde.

Gleich kommt die upgedatete Version von mir.


----------



## Neyman (11. Februar 2004)

Das ist die aktualisierte Datei.


----------



## <desty> (13. Februar 2004)

Whohhoo 1000 Dank Neyman!


Bist der beste


----------



## Neyman (13. Februar 2004)

Kein Problem  ;-) ;-)
Hättest du nicht gefragt, wäre ich selbst nie auf die Idee gekommen, mir diese sinnvolle Übersicht zu verschaffen.

Kleiner Nachtrag für Mp3tag User mit der 2.16 (oder einer älteren) Version:
Es gilt natürlich auch die gleiche Kopierprozedur - es haben sich lediglich die Skriptbefehle geändert.


----------



## CyrusQ (6. April 2004)

*Excel Export?*

Hallo,

ist ja super - endlich habe ich einen guten Listengenerator für meine Audiofiles gefunden - und das auch noch für den besten MP3Tagger 

Erstmal ein ganz großes Lob an den engagierten Autor!

Eine Bitte: Wäre das möglich, den Export statt in HTML nach Excel oder OpenOffice Tabellendokument ausgeben zu lassen? Das wäre absolute Klasse


----------



## HipHopRulez (30. April 2005)

Hi! 
@ thekorn: dein Makro ist echt gut, nun wollte ich mal fragen ob man das ganze auch durch einen Button starten könnte den man in die Excel Tabelle mit einbettet. (also nicht über Makros... starten). Ginge das? Und das ganze anders anordnen? (Interpret - Titel - Album - anhören - Dateiname - Größe in MB - Länge - kbps - Der Rest ist egal)
Die Spalten "Frames, Framesize, Frequenz, Layer Text" sind nicht notwendig.
Sorry wenn das zu viel Arbeit macht, bin aber (noch) nicht so bewandert in der Welt der Makros...

Ansonsten ist das Ding echt genial!


Danke im vorraus


----------



## thekorn (30. April 2005)

Also, habe mir den Code nocheinaml vor Augen geführt, muss sagen ist echt dämlich geschrieben, einfach unübersichtlich, ist aber auch schon ein bischen her...
Was die Ausgabe angeht musst du also auf zwei Baustellen arbeiten: In den Modulen "auswertung" und "header_info" gibt es Ausgabeanweisungen.Am besten du suchst in diesen Modulen nach 
	
	
	



```
Worksheets("mp3- archiv").Cells(xxx,xxx).Value =...
```
Wenn du die nachfolgende Eigenschft nicht benötigst lösch einfach die Zeile, oder kommentiere sie mit " ' " aus.

Über die Symbolleiste "Formular" kannst du einen Button einfügen. Im anschließenden Dialog einfach das entsprechende Makro auswählen, Fertig!

Oft ist es Übersichtlicher wenn du den Button in eine Symbolleiste packst.
Also zum Beispiel:
Ansicht-> Symbolleisten-> Anpassen...-> Neu-> Befehle-> Makros-> Benutzerdef. Menüelement (auf die Symbolleiste ziehen)-> (rechte Maustaste auf neues Menüelement) Makro zuweisen ...

gruß
thekorn


----------



## HipHopRulez (2. Mai 2005)

Danke, werds mal gleich mal ausprobieren.

Mal ne andere Frage, gehört zwar nich in den Thread aber:

Ist es möglich über eine Makro eine andere (Excel) Datei zu starten?
Ich habs mit dem Befehl _Shell_  versucht, klappt aber nicht so wirklich.


----------



## Cornald (2. Mai 2005)

Tach, auch wenn der Thread nun schon recht weit fortgeschritten ist...
Ich hab es bereits vor einiger Zeit aufgegeben meine mp3´s zu pflegen...bzw die zu pflegende Anzahl drastisch reduziert, aber ich kenn noch ein paar Tools.
Der Export ging, wenn ich mich recht erinnere, mit id3-TagIt (Quelle: http://www.id3-tagit.de/german/index.htm) recht gut nach Excel, html, csv, ...
Damit kann man auch Massenänderungen durchführen, allerdings nicht so vorteilhaft wie mit dem Godfather (Quelle: http://users.otenet.gr/~jtcliper/tgf/). Nach ein wenig Einarbeitung sollte hier jede Sammlung unterschiedlichster Formate flott zu neuen Namen, bzw Tags finden. 
Einen Export gibt es AFAIK nur für htm Dateien und das auch nur für einen Ordner....
Als Abspieler und Mediandatenbank, AFAIK ebenfalls mit Export-Funktion kann der Media-Monkey (Quelle: http://www.mediamonkey.com/) herhalten. Dürfte mittlerweile aber von der Winamp-Library o.ä. überholt sein.

Die Tools hab ich vor rund 1-2 Jahren häufig genutzt und bin damit ganz gut gefahren. Damals waren Sie alle Freeware, wie das heute aussieht kann ich nicht genau sagen, einen Blick sind sie aber auf jeden Fall wert.

Gruß


----------

